# Best way to ground an AMP in a Pontoon Boat?



## sc_beerbarge (Sep 24, 2008)

I plan to upgrade the stereo in the toon this spring. Been trying to hunt down a Cadence SQA-4 as the amp or s similiar decent marine amp. 

During install what do I ground too? I've searched here and grounding to the battery has some dangers associated with it. The boat is all wood and aluminum so no frame like a car has. What are my options?

Thanks,
SCBB


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't see how you have any choice but to ground to the battery, and I don't know of any dangers of doing that, it's really no different than grounding to a car chassis which in turn is grounded to the battery. Anything that the battery powers must be grounded, like lights or whatever, so where does that stuff ground to?


----------



## sc_beerbarge (Sep 24, 2008)

89grand said:


> I don't see how you have any choice but to ground to the battery, and I don't know of any dangers of doing that, it's really no different than grounding to a car chassis which in turn is grounded to the battery. Anything that the battery powers must be grounded, like lights or whatever, so where does that stuff ground to?


I was searching through old posts and it the ground wire comes loose you have a fried amp. Other question is if I add another amp and ground it to the battery does that create a grounding loop?

Just making sure i don't hose something up here in the Dumb Question forum.:cheesy:


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If the ground wire comes undone, it won't fry the amp. It's no different than if the ground ever came loose no matter where it was grounded. A ground loop is only possible when multiple amps are grounded in different locations, although I've never had that problem when I've done it.

So do you know where everything else the battery powers grounds to?


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

You need to run the Ground wire directly to the DC- on the battery. If you are running multiple amps I would recommend using a distribution block for ground and a fused distribution block for the positive.

ps If you want any more detailed answers, or have other marine audio specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jp88 said:


> You need to run the Ground wire directly to the DC- on the battery. If you are running multiple amps I would recommend using a distribution block for ground and a fused distribution block for the positive.



I've installed sound systems in a LOT of boats, this is what I've always done.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> I've installed sound systems in a LOT of boats,


Me too


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep, you can run double-barrel welding cable and do this perfectly. One negative, one Positive, and split them off near each end. So easy!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

anchor?


----------



## sc_beerbarge (Sep 24, 2008)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> anchor?


Anchors aren't quite what they used to be. But I like the idea.

Thanks for everybodys input.

Think I'll stick with a single amp for now. Wife wants the pontoon gone and a nice run about to replace her. Oddly enough; over the last seven years I've come to rather enjoy the pontoon.

Be nice to have upgraded toons on the toon this year.:laugh:


----------

